# black spots on tongue????



## HGSD (May 30, 2012)

Ive heard two stories that this means they r pureblood or that they arent does anyone really know??? ive also heard that it doesnt matter but yeah just would like to know if anyone really knows. thanks.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

No, neither are true.


----------



## HGSD (May 30, 2012)

so it doesnt matter huh with or without them it has nothin to do with it?


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Right.


----------



## HGSD (May 30, 2012)

ok thank you


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

The myth that goes around here is they have to be part chow if they have black spots lmao.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

:laugh:



LukasGSD said:


> The myth that goes around here is they have to be part chow if they have black spots lmao.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i thought the spots meant you have the most
German-ish of the German Shepherds.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

My boy has a goofy looking black spot on his tongue....it just means he has a weird black spot on his tongue


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Indra has ***wait for it*** *TWO* black spots on her tongue. She's born in Austria. So she is the most German, Germanish German Shepherd from Austria?

Uuuh Ooohhh... History repeats itself :wild:


----------



## doggerel (Aug 3, 2011)

I have a (poorly bred) American-line shepherd with a black spot on her tongue (we rescued her). Just a cute little feature. I hear the "chow" thing a lot, too; it's silly. I've met plenty of different breeds, purebreds, with spots on their tongues.


----------



## iloveshepherds (Jul 10, 2012)

I had a mix with black spots on her tongue...


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

LukasGSD said:


> The myth that goes around here is they have to be part chow if they have black spots lmao.


Oh goodness.. Every single person that sees Titan's paw print shape black spot on his tongue tries to dispute me when I say he is purebred.. "He HAS to be chow! There's no way he's purebred with those spots! They lied to you!"

Used to annoy me.. but now it's entertaining. I think it adds character!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

*sigh*

That myth has caused plenty of plush-coated GSDs in shelters to be mislabeled as "GSD/Chow mix." 

I get it from all sides with my old _black_ GSD, who has a super-thick Eastern European-style coat AND a spot on his tongue. I've been tempted to tell people who ask what kind of dog he is that he's a designer "LabraChowpHerd," but they wouldn't get the joke...


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

i hear people say that all the time about zeros black spot. That hes not a GSD. i tell them hes part giraffe!!!! haha


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Magwart said:


> *sigh*
> 
> That myth has caused plenty of plush-coated GSDs in shelters to be mislabeled as "GSD/Chow mix."
> 
> I get it from all sides with my old _black_ GSD, who has a super-thick Eastern European-style coat AND a spot on his tongue. I've been tempted to tell people who ask what kind of dog he is that he's a designer "*LabraChowpHerd*," but they wouldn't get the joke...


Thats a mouthfull, can you say it fast 10x's!!!


----------



## iloveshepherds (Jul 10, 2012)

dont chows have purple tongues? 
Ive never seen one in person, but remember seeing a show with them, and the tongue looked like a dark purple.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

with 2 spots not only is she the most German-ish German Shepherd
from Austria but she's the most German-ish of the German-ish.



Mrs.K said:


> Indra has ***wait for it*** *TWO* black spots on her tongue. She's born in Austria. So she is the most German, Germanish German Shepherd from Austria?
> 
> Uuuh Ooohhh... History repeats itself :wild:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

it's LabraChowherd. :laugh:



Magwart said:


> *sigh*
> 
> That myth has caused plenty of plush-coated GSDs in shelters to be mislabeled as "GSD/Chow mix."
> 
> ...


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

iloveshepherds said:


> dont chows have purple tongues?
> Ive never seen one in person, but remember seeing a show with them, and the tongue looked like a dark purple.


yepp.. generally dark purple or black. My Aunt had 2. Interesting breed. lol.. loved them though, they were awesome dogs.


----------



## Curious (Jul 23, 2012)

I had two GSD that were sisters. One had a black spot on her tongue and the other didn't. Used to laugh when people would say the one with the black spots was part chow but had no problems stating the sister was purebred. It takes all kinds.


----------



## dbrk9 (Aug 9, 2012)

My dog has them and she is East German / Czech I have heard that you see this in those lines. Anyway, she's definitely a purebred, with imports close up in pedigree. I love it, it adds character


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

My last boy had black spots on his tongue and I can say he was all shepherd (black and tan). Now I have a black shepherd and not one black spot on his tongue, go figure


----------

